

Point clouds in ThreeJS - AlexMuir
http://potree.org/wp/demo/

======
jw3344
Yes. Point clouds are created mainly using two technologies: 1) structure from
motion (SfM) and 2) light detection and ranging.

SfM is a photogrammetry / computer vision method that can produce 3D point
clouds from photographs of objects taken at multiple angles. It is a passive
method that uses only the light reflected from the object.

LiDAR uses laser ranging to actively measure the 3D geometry of a scene.

------
83a
are there any open hardware projects to create such point clouds?

~~~
eliaspro
You might be interested in OpenDroneMap [1] and Mapillary's OpenSfM [2],[3]

[1]
[http://opendronemap.github.io/odm/pages/about.html](http://opendronemap.github.io/odm/pages/about.html)
[2]
[https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM](https://github.com/mapillary/OpenSfM)
[3]
[http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/11/14/opensfm.html](http://blog.mapillary.com/update/2014/11/14/opensfm.html)

